# My very first inlay !



## Old Ray (Feb 19, 2021)

I always way to much over think these things, and this was no exception. But it turned out a lot more easy than the effort I put into it. A piece of oak with purpleheart inlayed with my wife's, { the boss of me!} name. I cut it all out with a 60 degree white-side v bit. and glues it up and put in my work vise over night. My grand father's bandsaw is too short to cut it out , so I vised it up again and it cut it out with my handy-dandy Japanese cross cut saw,, brand new , very sharp. Sanded it down.
Turned out pretty good! 
You all have a great rest of the week ,
God Bless you all , 
Ray


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Nicely done, Ray!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks perfect to me... great job. You aren't the only one who over thinks things. God help us!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice tight fit. Passed wife's inspection no doubt.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Old Ray (Feb 19, 2021)

DesertRatTom said:


> Nice tight fit. Passed wife's inspection no doubt.


I think the reason it was as tight as it came out, is that I vised it up in an 8 inch vise on my workbench. I cranked it down tight. Not just a little pressure with a c clamp ,,
I appreciate all your kind comments. I don't advertise the pieces that mess up.  That is part of it. 

God Bless you all ,
Ray


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice result, Ray

How did you do the letters?


----------



## Old Ray (Feb 19, 2021)

jw2170 said:


> Nice result, Ray
> 
> How did you do the letters?


I just carved them out in v carve pro and flipped it and cut it out in the purple heart. I used a white side 60 degree v bit to cut it all. i had the time but it took a long time, instead of using an end mill to get the worst of the excess out. 
I have been carving scripture, and having a ball doing that, cutting various scripture that no one ever talks about, learning the software and the machine at the same time. I am fixing to go carve Psalm 16 v 5 AMP version, The Lord is my cup of inheritance, { He is all I need }. 
I sand it down before carving to 400 which leaves very little to touch up afterwards. I will carve it in ambrosia wood, which, looks cool in itself. 
My hold down works so good too, dead center every time. I cut some little stuff with the pocket tool, and had it tight, maybe a little too tight and the tabs starting breaking. 

God Bless you all, 
Ray


----------



## wyzarddoc (Dec 31, 2006)

Great Job!!
Have you watched some of the YouTube videos by V-Carve they are great for not only inlay of letters but decorations also. Have you checked out Vectrics Design and Make patterns they are really good and reasonable. Have Fun


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

for your first inlay, i'd say it looks pretty darn good!

i haven't done one yet - but your work inspired me... thanks for posting.


----------



## Philip 1441 (10 mo ago)

Old Ray said:


> I always way to much over think these things, and this was no exception. But it turned out a lot more easy than the effort I put into it. A piece of oak with purpleheart inlayed with my wife's, { the boss of me!} name. I cut it all out with a 60 degree white-side v bit. and glues it up and put in my work vise over night. My grand father's bandsaw is too short to cut it out , so I vised it up again and it cut it out with my handy-dandy Japanese cross cut saw,, brand new , very sharp. Sanded it down.
> Turned out pretty good!
> You all have a great rest of the week ,
> God Bless you all ,
> Ray


Hay Ray, Looks great, Congratulations 👍


----------

